# Tampa Bay Tarpon 6-18



## cbraz82 (Feb 22, 2011)

Caught and released 6 tarpon 80-175.


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

That is pretty cool. Did you catch them from the surf. I was just down there a couple weeks ago and the tarpon fishing was amazing


----------



## cbraz82 (Feb 22, 2011)

We caught them from a boat, we hopped off and fought 2 from the beach so we could get the picture.


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Sweet pics!


----------



## jw1973 (Feb 8, 2009)

Sweet Pics! Is that Manatee County?


----------

